# Schnellerer Countdown



## Petrsuchka (19. Sep 2008)

Hallo Leute , 
ich habe einen Countdown welchen ich gerne doppelt so schnell runterzählen lassen will. 
Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin .
Bitte helft mir bin ziemlich unerfahren. 

Hier mein Code : 



```
<script type="text/javascript">
	var TargetCOUNTER = document.getElementById('COUNTER'); 
	var SecondsCOUNTER = <?php echo $wzeit ?>;
	
	var TargetTimeCOUNTER = new Date();
	var TimeBeginnCOUNTER = TargetTimeCOUNTER.getTime();
	var TimeEndCOUNTER = TimeBeginnCOUNTER + (SecondsCOUNTER*1000) ;
	TargetTimeCOUNTER.setTime(TimeEndCOUNTER);
	
	var DayCOUNTER = TargetTimeCOUNTER.getDate();
	var MonthCOUNTER = TargetTimeCOUNTER.getMonth() + 1;
	var YearCOUNTER = TargetTimeCOUNTER.getYear();
	if(YearCOUNTER < 999) YearCOUNTER += 1900;
	var hCOUNTER = TargetTimeCOUNTER.getHours();
	var mCOUNTER = TargetTimeCOUNTER.getMinutes();
	var sCOUNTERZERO = TargetTimeCOUNTER.getSeconds();  
	var sCOUNTER = sCOUNTERZERO * 20000;
	
	var fdayCOUNTER  = ((DayCOUNTER < 10) ? "0" : "");
	var fmonthCOUNTER  = ((MonthCOUNTER < 10) ? ".0" : ".");
	var fhCOUNTER  = ((hCOUNTER < 10) ? "0" : "");
	var fmCOUNTER  = ((mCOUNTER < 10) ? ":0" : ":");
	var fsCOUNTER  = ((sCOUNTER < 10) ? ":0" : ":");
	
	var EndDateCOUNTER = fdayCOUNTER + DayCOUNTER + fmonthCOUNTER + MonthCOUNTER  + "." + YearCOUNTER;
	var EndTimeCOUNTER = fhCOUNTER+hCOUNTER+fmCOUNTER+mCOUNTER+fsCOUNTER+sCOUNTER;
	
	CountDownCOUNTER();
	
	function CountDownCOUNTER() {
	var CurrentDateCOUNTER = new Date();
	var CurrentTimeCOUNTER = CurrentDateCOUNTER.getTime() 
	var OpenTimeCOUNTER = Math.floor((TargetTimeCOUNTER-CurrentTimeCOUNTER)/1000);
	
	var sCOUNTER = OpenTimeCOUNTER % 60;
	var mCOUNTER = ((OpenTimeCOUNTER-sCOUNTER)/60) % 60;
	var hCOUNTER = ((OpenTimeCOUNTER-sCOUNTER-mCOUNTER*60)/(60*60));
	var fhCOUNTER  = ((hCOUNTER < 10) ? "0" : "");
	var fmCOUNTER  = ((mCOUNTER < 10) ? ":0" : ":");
	var fsCOUNTER  = ((sCOUNTER < 10) ? ":0" : ":");
	
	var TimeCOUNTER = fhCOUNTER+hCOUNTER+fmCOUNTER+mCOUNTER+fsCOUNTER+sCOUNTER;
	var OutputStringCOUNTER=TimeCOUNTER;
	
	if(OpenTimeCOUNTER<=0) { // Event wenn der Countdown abgelaufen ist
	OutputStringCOUNTER="[url='index.php?ac=friedhof']Aktualisieren[/url]";
	}
	
	TargetCOUNTER.innerHTML=OutputStringCOUNTER; // Ausgabe des Strings in der Betreffenden Zelle
	window.setTimeout("CountDownCOUNTER()",1000);
	}
</script>
```


----------



## trazzag (19. Sep 2008)

JavaScript != Java.

Du bist im falschen Forum!


----------



## ARadauer (19. Sep 2008)

ausnahmsweise...

```
window.setTimeout("CountDownCOUNTER()",1000);
```
sollte so lauten

```
window.setTimeout("CountDownCOUNTER()",500);
```


----------



## Petrsuchka (19. Sep 2008)

Leider brachte das nichts weil das nur der aktuallisierungsintervall ist. 
Die Sekunden laufen deshalb nicht doppelt so schnell. 
Weis einer ein Forum an welches ich mich wenden kann ?


----------



## maki (19. Sep 2008)

Entweder ein JavaScript Forum, oder eine Zeitmaschine mit der man die Zeit eben dopppelt so schnell ablaufen lässt


----------



## ARadauer (19. Sep 2008)

du kannst das komplette script wegwerfen, weil es wirklich die aktuelle uhrzeit berücksichtigt... ohne fluxkompensator wird das nix...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (19. Sep 2008)

eey, leute ihr könnt doch weder java von javascript, noch flux*kompensator *von einem flux*kondensator* unterscheiden, dass kann doch nich wahr sein^^


----------

